# New saya



## Graydo77 (Oct 2, 2016)

I just finished up a saya to match the handle I put on my honesuki. Zebrawood and african blackwood with a synthetic suede liner. Was going to add a pin but it fits like a glove so I'll just add some more finish to it until the tone matches[emoji4]

https://flic.kr/p/MnuQp3

https://flic.kr/p/MnuPZq

https://flic.kr/p/LS7bDK


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful match up already - can only get better!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 3, 2016)

That's awesome! Great choice of saya wood to match your handle!


----------



## Graydo77 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun making it[emoji4] Working on a handle for a Dalman petty I got recently, some Spalted maple with either black buffalo horn or Blackwood ferrule and a thin nickel or silver spacer.


----------



## RDalman (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful work there!


----------



## Matus (Oct 3, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## mbiraman (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice work


----------

